# Ego one coils



## Petrus (8/9/15)

Good Evening Guys.
Can you help me please, maybe I just overlook the online vendor stores, but I am looking for 0.5 ohm coils for the ego one. All that I can find is the mega temperature control coils. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/9/15)

Looks like eciggies has got : 
http://eciggies.co.za/Sub_Ohm/Sub-Ohm-Tanks-and-Coils/eGo-ONE-X5-PACK-COILS-0.5ohm

You might want to post this in 'Who has Stock' where other vendors with stock are free to chime in, or can the mods move this ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/9/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> You might want to post this in 'Who has Stock' where other vendors with stock are free to chime in, or can the mods move this ?


Thread moved

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (9/9/15)

we have all the eGo One coils in stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (13/9/15)

Twisp kiosk near you.

Sent using a telegraph


----------



## wazarmoto (13/9/15)

All you need is get a 5 pack of those and rewick and coil as needed.


----------



## Downtown Vapoury (16/9/15)

Hi Dude.

Ive got 0.5 and 1 ohms in stock.
CL and CLR.

Thanks


----------

